
Show HN: Pdf to json based on xpdf - ldenoue
https://github.com/ldenoue/pdftojson
======
merb
Should've used Popper-utils

------
vegetajs
$ pdftojson input.pdf output1.json pdftojson: command not found

Ubuntu 16.10

~~~
nikmobi
am I missing something? why would you assume it's included by default in
Ubuntu?

